# Do Xero hubs suck?



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi all,
My Giant came stock with Xero wheels that are the paired spoke style. The wheels themselves seem fine but I'm questioning the quality of the hubs. There's a slight cyclical vibration at hight speeds (18mph+) reguardless of pedaling or not.  
Should I replace the entire wheels or could you suggest good hubs that would accept this unusual spoke style.

Thanks.


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

THE BEEP said:


> Hi all,
> My Giant came stock with Xero wheels that are the paired spoke style. The wheels themselves seem fine but I'm questioning the quality of the hubs. There's a slight cyclical vibration at hight speeds (18mph+) reguardless of pedaling or not.
> Should I replace the entire wheels or could you suggest good hubs that would accept this unusual spoke style.
> 
> Thanks.


For starters, are you sure the hubs are bad? I've had bearings fail in various hubs a few times and I could never feel it while riding on the bike - only when spinning the wheels by hand. The hub is a rather small component and doesn't typically contribute to significant movement in any part of the bike (significant enough to cause vibration anyway).

There is a chance there is too much side-to-side play in the axle. I can't imagine that would cause a vibration but it's worth checking anyway. When you are off the bike, can you "wiggle" the rim side to side? Try grabbing any point along the tire and try moving the rim side-to-side. If you can feel any play at all then you have a problem. Some hub manufacturers specify a small amount of play, but the Xero wheels (Formula hubs) should have none.

Lastly, if you are still having trouble, I would check with Giant to see if they can help you. If the bike is less than 1yr old, the hubs would still be under warranty. You can also check with Xero at www.xerowheel.com and see if they can give you any advice.

Thx...Doug


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey, Beep, were you able to resolve this issue? I am considering getting a set of Xero Lite XR-1 wheels as a set of winter training wheels. For 200 bucks, I figure I cannot go wrong. 

But I am still leery of "foreign" wheels, especially when it comes to warranty claims. I'm much more comfortable with U.S.-based wheel builders. I just sent a crash-damaged wheel back to Mike Garcia, and his will replace any parts with no labor costs. But it's hard to find anything under $300 from those wheel builders nowadays.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

team_sheepshead said:


> Hey, Beep, were you able to resolve this issue? I am considering getting a set of Xero Lite XR-1 wheels as a set of winter training wheels. For 200 bucks, I figure I cannot go wrong.
> 
> But I am still leery of "foreign" wheels, especially when it comes to warranty claims. I'm much more comfortable with U.S.-based wheel builders. I just sent a crash-damaged wheel back to Mike Garcia, and his will replace any parts with no labor costs. But it's hard to find anything under $300 from those wheel builders nowadays.


I have the older version Xero wheels and they work fine. The hubs are made by Formula. They are typical cartridge bearing hubs. They won't last a lifetime but I've had mine for a couple of years and they still work fine.


----------



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

team_sheepshead said:


> Hey, Beep, were you able to resolve this issue? I am considering getting a set of Xero Lite XR-1 wheels as a set of winter training wheels. For 200 bucks, I figure I cannot go wrong.
> 
> 
> No, I haven't had a chance to deal with it. Just crashed the Burley recumbent. It was a 30 mph impact. The bikes fine but I got a broken shoulder, an open head wound and a torn up knee. That 'bent is indestructable!
> I hope to get the Giant into the shop in a week or so to see what's up with the wheels.


----------



## mporter410 (Dec 1, 2005)

THE BEEP said:


> Hi all,
> My Giant came stock with Xero wheels that are the paired spoke style. The wheels themselves seem fine but I'm questioning the quality of the hubs. There's a slight cyclical vibration at hight speeds (18mph+) reguardless of pedaling or not.
> Should I replace the entire wheels or could you suggest good hubs that would accept this unusual spoke style.
> 
> Thanks.


I have Xero XSR 4's on my Giant for the past two years, and aside from the front cones coming loose once, I have had no problems. The wheels are on the heavy side 1950 grams, but have stayed true thus far. I would consider buying the Xero XR-1. Very light and a great value.


----------



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

I bought the xero xr1 lites; so far they have not failed me. I also have the slight vibration but I don’t notice it while riding. The vibration is so little that I am not worrying about it. I weigh 200 lbs and am a Jr. racer and I races/train on these wheels. I have 1000 miles on these wheels so far and plan on riding them until the rims start cracking. I took off my Easton vista for this one. 

Have you notice that the braking surface is smaller also?

Does anyone know how much I could sell my vistas for? They have 1000 miles on them.


----------



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

Adeel said:


> I bought the xero xr1 lites; so far they have not failed me. I also have the slight vibration but I don’t notice it while riding. The vibration is so little that I am not worrying about it.


Doesn't any vibration in the drive train mean more work and less speed and distance?
I would think these new high performance bikes would ride smooth as glass. Maybe I'm being too nit-picky.


----------



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

the vibration is so small that it is not significant. you have take the wheel(rear) off the groung and pedal it to about 25 mph to notice the vibration. i think it is bc my hubs are not balanced. its wider by like 1mm at one point on the hub and it is on the non-drivetrain side.


----------



## THE BEEP (Nov 19, 2005)

Adeel said:


> the vibration is so small that it is not significant. you have take the wheel(rear) off the groung and pedal it to about 25 mph to notice the vibration. i think it is bc my hubs are not balanced. its wider by like 1mm at one point on the hub and it is on the non-drivetrain side.



I see. So perhaps bicycle wheels need to be balanced like car wheels. Do they make little wheel weights that can be attached so it rides smoothly?


----------

